# Constant crashes with Cubase 9



## stigc56 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi
I have just updated to Cubase 9 and I have constant crashes. I have trashed preferences and started again, but nothing until now has helped.
A crash may occur the moment I hit the ok button in the midi export dialog or when I select VEPro as the VI for a track instrument. Or import the xml file from Composer Tools to a generic remote setup in Devices.
Recently I installed a Sonnet Tempo SSD Pro Plus with a Samsung 1 tb SSD, and it worked very well with Cubase 8.5 and all the other programs I'm using.
I would really appreciate all the help I can get.


----------



## Musicam (Dec 15, 2016)

stigc56 said:


> Hi
> I have just updated to Cubase 9 and I have constant crashes. I have trashed preferences and started again, but nothing until now has helped.
> A crash may occur the moment I hit the ok button in the midi export dialog or when I select VEPro as the VI for a track instrument. Or import the xml file from Composer Tools to a generic remote setup in Devices.
> Recently I installed a Sonnet Tempo SSD Pro Plus with a Samsung 1 tb SSD, and it worked very well with Cubase 8.5 and all the other programs I'm using.
> I would really appreciate all the help I can get.




Good Day STigc56, I am thinking to upgrade in Mac. Many errors in Cubase 9?


----------



## stigc56 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## stigc56 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## stixman (Dec 15, 2016)

Check admin rights


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 15, 2016)

I had problems with a few plugins that were 32 bit. I made them inactive or trashed them and it cleared things up.


----------



## Musicam (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh my God! Thanks! I dont think that Cubase 9 crashed again again and again! Big problem!


----------



## Musicam (Dec 15, 2016)

Steinberg please, hear :_) Thanks!


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 15, 2016)

It is steady here. One old fashioned way of solving plugin issues is:

1] Rename your plugin folder and take it out of the plugin path so that it is not being read.
2] Put half of the plugins back

3] If Cubase crashes then you know its in that half of the plugins

4] Take half away


5] In this manner you can narrow down the culprit if it is a plugin


----------



## Harry (Dec 15, 2016)

Musicam said:


> Oh my God! Thanks! I dont think that Cubase 9 crashed again again and again! Big problem!


Calm Down. Cubase 9 is very stable relative to previous releases. Because one person reports an issue does not mean Cubase is to blame.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 15, 2016)

for me cubase 9 is very stable and has not crashed once so far.


----------



## stigc56 (Dec 16, 2016)

ZeroZero said:


> It is steady here. One old fashioned way of solving plugin issues is:
> 
> 1] Rename your plugin folder and take it out of the plugin path so that it is not being read.
> 2] Put half of the plugins back
> ...


Yes I know how to deal with plugins that can cause instability, I decided yesterday to make a fresh install of Sierra and rebuild my mac.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 16, 2016)

Ok Stig, I really don't know Macs, hope you solve your issues


----------



## stigc56 (Dec 17, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Robin Wade (May 30, 2017)

Did the re-build help Stig? Cubase 9 crashes many times per day here (El Capitan, VE Pro hosting all plugins). Most of the time it crashes when I import midi or music xml. I'll try the introducing plugins half at a time thing, but I don't think it's that.


----------



## stigc56 (May 30, 2017)

Yes it worked. I rebuild the whole system, and now I have to do it again, because I just bought a Mac Pro 6.1!
I was advise NOT to port the old (but fairly "fresh") system to another Mac Pro, so here we go again.


----------



## Robin Wade (May 30, 2017)

Thanks Stig. Good luck with your new machine


----------

